# Reihenklemme für Hutschiene



## Tafelsenior (11 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, an alle
folgende Frage treibt mich gerade um. Warum sind Reihenklemmen an Seite offen. Welcher Sinn steck dahinter.

Oliver


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mal mutmaßen um Baubreite einzusparen.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Dezember 2020)

aber natürlich auf Herstellerseite auch Einsparung von Material = Kostenreduktion = mehr Gewinn


----------



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich würde mal mutmaßen um Baubreite einzusparen.



denke ich auch, das läppert sich zusammen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Dezember 2020)

Dann lässt sich die Klemme auch leichter produzieren, bei einer geöffneten Seite.
Mir fällt eigentlich im Umkehrschluss gar kein Argument ein, warum die Klemme komplett
geschlossen sein sollte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Dezember 2020)

Ich denke auch mal, dass das etwas mit der Produktion und dem Zusammenbau zu tun hat. Material-Einsparung ist dabei dann höchstens ein netter Nebeneffekt.
Aber @TE:
Wenn du die Klemme zu haben willst - es gibt da von jedem Hersteller für jeden derer Klemmentypen auch die Endplatten ... davon braucht man aber bei einer Klemmleiste nur maximal immer eine am Ende - meißt werden hier aber die PE-Klemmen verwendet (die halten die Klemmleiste dann auch schön zusammen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## hucki (12 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... meißt werden hier aber die PE-Klemmen verwendet...


Bei einigen Herstellern (z.B. Wago) sind auch die PE-Klemmen einseitig offen und benötigen dann ggf. eine Endplatte.


----------



## Tafelsenior (12 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Dezember 2020)

Tafelsenior schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Antworten aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Woran liegt's

PS.
Ich kenne das von meiner Frau auch so. Wenn man da mit Argumenten kommt ist sie auch nie so richtig zufrieden


----------



## hucki (12 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von meiner Frau auch so. Wenn man da mit Argumenten kommt ist sie auch nie so richtig zufrieden


Aber sie sagt Dir bestimmt vorher, was sie eigentlich hören möchte, oder?


----------



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2020)

Tafelsenior schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Antworten aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Dann frag direkt bei Phoenix oder Wago nach...
Die sind hier im Forum vertreten.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Aber sie sagt Dir bestimmt vorher, was sie eigentlich hören möchte, oder?



Das wäre ja noch einfach händelbar.
Es ist doch viel einfacher zu sagen: "Das gefällt mir soooo nicht" als konkrete Alternativen / Lösungen anzubieten.
Ist aber kein "frauenspezifisches" Thema, sondern genauso bei Arbeits- und Linienplanern.
Meist dann, wenn man eine Aufgabenstellung genauso wie gefordert umgesetzt hat


----------



## hucki (13 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Meist dann, wenn man eine Aufgabenstellung genauso wie gefordert umgesetzt hat


A: "Das hab' ich aber sooo nicht gemeint!"
B: "Aber so gesagt."
A: "Sie sollen nicht machen, was ich sage, sondern was ich meine!"
B:


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2020)

Na ...ihr seid ja drauf ...


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na ...ihr seid ja drauf ...



Wenn du jetzt sagstm dass es im Lipperland anders ist, dann stelle ich einen Asylantrag bei euch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt sagstm dass es im Lipperland anders ist, dann stelle ich einen Asylantrag bei euch



Oh, das wird aber ganz schwer, die Lipper sind schon lange nicht mehr Autonom,
da müssen die Westfalen, Ostgoten und Westgoten zustimmen. 
Ich befürchte das wird nichts, sprich doch noch einmal mit deiner Frau.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2020)

Naja ... wie man es nimmt ...
Aber im Prinzip ist es wohl überall gleich - in Nuancen vielleicht anders.


----------

